# Necrons and metallic vs ceramite look



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I was reading through the latest WD and they had plenty of pictures of the new necron release. One army had a very flat ceramite/ceramic look to it with light colors and white plates of whatever. I have to say that it was definitely something different and definitely something I'd consider doing with my new necron army. My previous one I stuck with a gunmetal washed with black and it gave it quite the nice look but I might consider the ceramite look now. So which would you prefer, metallic or ceramic?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's the look I'm talking about for ceramic/ceramite


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

That's a pretty good look. Pretty intimidating, especially in the Warrior and Immortal eyes. I'm all for non-traditional/non-metallic Necrons. Living metal doesn't have to be silver-colored. I'm also a really big fan of painting the green rods and those are quite nice.

LOL. Just had a thought about somebody saying they made "plastic, iPod Crons." These also fit that description.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Where did u get that pic from? And yeah I would go for ceramic, if I hadn't started with metallic when I was really young (it was the easiest one) if u have the skill to fo ceramic well then do it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like a mix of the two: ceramic panels over a metal frame. This creates a larger visual texture to the model than either all metal or all ceramic.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like a mix of the two: ceramic panels over a metal frame. This creates a larger visual texture to the model than either all metal or all ceramic.


That's what makes it look the best I think. Contrasting styles shows the benefits of each.


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like a mix of the two: ceramic panels over a metal frame. This creates a larger visual texture to the model than either all metal or all ceramic.


I agree too, that would be the best option in my opinion. Get the best of both worlds :grin:


----------

